# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ku mund te lexoj shqip online?

## fighterme

Ku mund te lexoj shqip online?

----------


## fighterme

E pata fjalen per libra. Kam bere gabim ne drejtshkrim

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## mario_kingu

ktu eshte nje link qe lexhoja edhe vet me para 
http://www.knaqulive.ch/SherbimeKnaqulive/librashqip/
lexhim te ke kendshem

----------


## Shpend Hajdari

Disa libra jane ne keto linke ndoshta te hyne ne pune:

1. http://www.letersia.synthasite.com/libra-shqip.php
2. http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=98800
3. http://www.syri3.com/index.php?akcioni=libra
4. http://www.answering-islam.org/shqip/libraria.html
5. http://www.4shared.com/get/x6pQI7N3/...inalistik.html

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILMGAP

www.lexoliber.info

----------


## Ati

www.enderrat.com/lexo/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Librat Online
*
http://libratonline.blogspot.al

Kjo faqe përcjell disa tituj të bukur dhe të rëndësishëm në gjuhën shqipe. Numri i librave është i kufizuar, megjithatë autorët e përzgjedhur nga kjo faqe janë të mirënjohur dhe nuk duhen lënë pa lexuar. 

..............

*Shkëputur nga:*  6 site ku mund të lexoni libra online

https://www.classlifestyle.com/news/...-libra-online/

Classlifestyle.com

----------

